# FUNNY THINGS KIDS SAY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Last weekend at my son's house, I was brushing Rosie in my lap. She was laid on her back with her legs spread out. The 4 year old asked me what that was between her legs. I told her of course. Then I told her mother. She said that the first time she changed the new baby's diaper, the 4 year old said, "Oh mommy whats wrong with him." Can you imagine having to explain the difference between boys and girls? Obviously she had never seen any boys without their pants on.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Last weekend at my son's house, I was brushing Rosie in my lap. She was laid on her back with her legs spread out. The 4 year old asked me what that was between her legs. I told her of course. Then I told her mother. She said that the first time she changed the new baby's diaper, the 4 year old said, "Oh mommy whats wrong with him." Can you imagine having to explain the difference between boys and girls? Obviously she had never seen any boys without their pants on.


Aw, they're so cute as they begin to discover the world.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehehehe, some are more curious then others.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, this is when a good creative story telling ability would come in handy!!lol.. gotta love their curiousity and the way they see the world. I still wonder what's wrong with boys...ound:

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It is so much fun to hear what comes out of the mouths of the little ones. We have two granddaughters, the oldest (Izzy) is 3 and a half. I have three sons (no daughters) and what a difference between the granddaughters and my sons when they were small (I don't think it is just because I have forgotten the things they would say)! Izzy will come up with the darnedest things! A boy (at least mine) probably wouldn't have even noticed that something was different!! 

BTW, hope you were able to hold and squeeze that new baby all you wanted!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 3, almost 4, grandchildren, the 4th, a boy, will be here next month. There is only one girl, Amelie who is two and will be the baby's sister. Even before they knew the baby was a boy, Amelie insisted it was going to be. She still says his name is going to be Mama.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Talked with the daughter in law today. Seems that the 4 year old has struck again. My DIL took them for a walk in the neighborhood, baby in the stroller, etc. There is a new couple in the neighborhood in their twenties or so. The girl had on low cut jeans and was bending down weeding the flower bed. Mattie May ran up to this strange women she had never met and said that she had to tell her something. The young woman asked what that might be. Mattie May said, "your pants are falling down, I can see your butt." My daughter-in-law was so embaressed that she couldn't speak. Luckily the young woman laughed. We are going to have a hard time with this child. LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I like this child already!!! :biggrin1: She sounds like a riot that will blossom 

My husband occasionally lacks a 'filter', he was probably similar to Mattie when he was a child.. he will often speak before his mind filters the consequences..I just give him the look and I still do get embarrassed with some of his antics, but I love people that call it like they see it..

Kara


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Too funny!!! Thank you for my laugh of the day!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My kids used to embarrass the heck out of me! Robbie is autistic and memorizes things from tv,verbatum. He went through a stage where he loved to watch info-mercials. One of his favorites was the temperpedic bed. He could tell you word for word what it said and the number to call and everything. We didn't care and thought it wasn't a big deal. Then 1 day a new info-mercial was on. I didn't think nothing of it really.....UNTIL....He went to school and suggested that his teacher associate could use the colon cleanse and told her all about it. OMG.....I could of died! No more info-mercials for Robbie! Can you imagine a 7-8 year old little boy with big eyes and bi-focals looking up at you as sincere as can be and suggesting you *may* just need to clean your colon? OMG....:jaw:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> My kids used to embarrass the heck out of me! Robbie is autistic and memorizes things from tv,verbatum. He went through a stage where he loved to watch info-mercials. One of his favorites was the temperpedic bed. He could tell you word for word what it said and the number to call and everything. We didn't care and thought it wasn't a big deal. Then 1 day a new info-mercial was on. I didn't think nothing of it really.....UNTIL....He went to school and suggested that his teacher associate could use the colon cleanse and told her all about it. OMG.....I could of died! No more info-mercials for Robbie! Can you imagine a 7-8 year old little boy with big eyes and bi-focals looking up at you as sincere as can be and suggesting you *may* just need to clean your colon? OMG....:jaw:


ound:ound: I didn't even know there were informercial on colon cleansing, sheesh....

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie, I got my LOL for the day! Kids are so cute they can get away with saying most anything!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Julie that beats my story. You win. LOL I have an aspergers grandson who is 21 now and I can relate to the verbatim talking. I have to be real precise when I tell him to do something--explain every step. If I don't he will just turn in circles. Making a decision or doing something he is not sure about is so hard for him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes---and my oldest (now 22) .....oh yes....he was just a little stinker...maybe in the 3-4 year old range when we were in our local grocery store. He was walking along behind me while I pushed the cart. This store had those low big open freezers and had chrome all along the edges. He was notorious for picking at the frost and trying to eat it and had gotten in trouble many many times for trying to "eat snow". The open freezers were about waist high and ran the entire wall of the store. Well Benjamin didn't try to eat snow that day (as I recall) but he was walking behind be running his hand all along the chrome strip (I think looking at the reflection) and there was an older lady bent over digging in the freezer. Uhm.....yes......my son......he ran his hand all along the freezer not missing a beat....went right over her butt and between her legs and across her other butt cheek and this lady jumped and let out a war hoop and then said something like she hadn't been goosed like that in years! OMG....I could of absolutely died from embarrassment as he actually stuck his hand between this ladies legs and I swear the entire store was looking at us,and Benjamin just looked at me all cute and said...what Mom? I didn't eat any snow. :jaw:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I am sitting here ROFLMBO. These stories are hilarious. Offhand I can't think of anything to compete. The only thing that comes to mind is the day I took my almost 4 year old grandson to the pool early in July. Just as we were walking into the office to pay for my pass and get my photo taken, he looked at me and said grandma you don't have a penis. He followed up with, "girls don't have them." I quietly told him he was absolutely right, wishing he had picked a less populated place to share that knowledge.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Julie - I laughed til my sides hurt over your Benjamin story!! Love this thread!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Benjamin was indeed a handful.....he was about 3 and we were driving down the road in the car as he started being fussy in the seat. I told him...you need to set still Benjamin and keep your seat belt on. He said I know Mom...I said...what are you fussing about? He said those flies! What flies Benjamin? As I look over at him and the dashboard....I can see 2 flies breeding right smack in front of him (stuck together)on the dash! OH YES.....I know....you think he's gonna ask me,don't you? Well....no.....he screams...Mom! Mom! ....They are playing tag! They are playing "fly tag" and that one is it now! ound: I just calmly looked ahead and did my very best poker face and said...yep! You are right...those silly flies! Now- crack your window and shoo them out!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> OMG, I am sitting here ROFLMBO. These stories are hilarious. Offhand I can't think of anything to compete. The only thing that comes to mind is the day I took my almost 4 year old grandson to the pool early in July. Just as we were walking into the office to pay for my pass and get my photo taken, he looked at me and said grandma you don't have a penis. He followed up with, "girls don't have them." I quietly told him he was absolutely right, wishing he had picked a less populated place to share that knowledge.


Lacy wanted a penis and tried her darnest to stand up and pee just like Benjamin! After a few messes and quite a few "pulls" I had to set her down and explain all the pulling in the world wasn't going to make it grow into a penis.ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This is great. I get my laugh for the day just reading these great posts.


----------

